# imprint size for adult and children



## stichin lady (Oct 10, 2007)

What is the most used sizes of prints for a full front on adult sizes and child/youth sizes. I would like to do a design and make it so it could work for both. Thanks


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Adult sizes won't fit on children's clothes. You will have to do two designs. You can make one adult sized and then just shrink it down for the children's sizes. I don't know what kind of software you are using, but if it's any kind of graphic software you should be able to resize you work.


----------



## SoAmpd (Feb 3, 2011)

Are you trying to save money by not having two separate design sizes? I do men's and women's shirts and have to get two sets of screens for that even. I do 12.5 inches wide for men and 10 for the women shirts.

It would be a good idea to have a youth shirt and adult shirt in front of you. You can cut a paper rectangle to represent the maximum print size you want for the kids shirt. Then you can see how that rectangle looks on the adult shirt. It's likely to look very small though.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Also you have to make sure that you won't be making shirts for kids 12 and under. If you do make them for that age group you will have to make sure you're in compliance with that federal law that went into effect recently for anything made for children 12 and under.


----------



## INKJESS (May 28, 2011)

What's this new federal law you're talking about for kids 12 and under?


----------



## mustangFWL (Feb 27, 2012)

If I know I am printing on adult and youth shirts, I will stick to about 10-10.5" wide by what ever is equal to height wise


----------



## INKJESS (May 28, 2011)

Is there actually some kind of federal law regarding prints for kids 12 and under though?


----------



## mustangFWL (Feb 27, 2012)

Yes... 

9 Things To Know About CPSIA From SGIA : Ryonet's Help Desk & Screen Print Library


----------



## sunra1081 (Aug 8, 2009)

If u guys do 2 separate screens for adult and youth sizes. do you charge for separate screens


----------



## Nav Printman (Feb 10, 2015)

Yes. I charge for each screen.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using T-Shirt Forums


----------

